# Advanced 2 vs Advanced SL3



## -steve (Feb 15, 2009)

So I just sold my Felt F4 and now I need to get into a new bike quickly. I have pretty much narrowed it down to these two bikes. The SL3 is the version without the ISP. So, I'm really just trying to weigh the benefits and see if I can justify the cost difference. i know the stock build the SL3 is 1lb lighter, but not sure how much of that is the wheels. I've searched for info on frame weights, but can't seem to find anything. Since I'll be using my powertap wheel in the back 95% of the time and have separate race wheels, the wheelset is of no concern. It really boils down to the frame itself. Anyone have any thoughts on this and/or have experience on both bikes to make a recommendation? Also, if anyone know the weights of the frames that would be helpful too!

Any info helps. 

Thanks.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't help with the frame weights, but I have recently bought the SL3 and find it a much nicer frame than the wonderful 2010 Defy Advanced I traded in. The SL is just as comfy, but it is just so much more direct and responsive - a good trick.
The wheels weigh almost exactly the same as my RS80s. 
A point of interest. My frame says "Made in the Netherlands" which suggests to me (I stand ready to be corrected) that the European SLs are not made in the same factory as the standard Advanced frames.


----------



## -steve (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok....how about any imput on either the Advanced 2 or SL3. Pros/Cons.... I have to think these are two of the more popular models in Giant's product line. Anyone riding these models (2012)?


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*SL without question*

Riding an 09 advanced, I am about to do the sl frame.
Based on performance/technology and value, Its on the level of all the other top brands and a few bucks less. The frame has endured 3 seasons of abuse and the current issue 
is ready to go electronic if you choose. The graphics IMO are a little much but, everything else is there.


----------

